# A Size Too Small - by Grienskyn (~BBW, Magic, ~WG)



## Observer (Dec 8, 2006)

_~BBW, Magic, ~WG _- a prima donna tangles with a sorceress, who changes the sassy lass's life

*A Size Too Small
by Greinskyn*​
“Ha!” Mallory shouted in victory as she snatched the dress out from another’s grasp.

“Hey!” came the angry response from a heavyset middle aged fellow shopper,. “I was reaching for that.”

Mallory looked from her newfound trophy to the lady addressing her. There was a look of real anger there. Hands on her substantial hips, the big woman glowered. Rather than be intimidated by the display, young Mallory laughed.

“If you wanted it you should’ve took it sooner,” she replied, then added under her breath. “If it was a hamburger I bet you’d have gotten it.”

“What was that?” asked Helga Tumera disbelievingly. She couldn’t believe anyone would be so disrespectful. Certainly she must have heard wrong.

Refusing to repeat herself, Mallory went on the defensive. “What does a fat old cow like you want with a dress like this anyway?” There was utter contempt and arrogance in her voice.

Helga found herself even more shocked at the behavior. Had she actually chosen to answer the girl she’d have told how it was for her young niece to wear to the prom. Helga didn’t answer the question…for she felt something other than shock.

…she felt anger.

Madame Tumera unleashed the power she’d cultivated for the last 85 years. (Yes she was much older than she looked) Pointing a finger at the lithe young woman she spoke. “You go on ahead and take that dress,” her eyes narrowed. “But you will not enjoy it or any other because I curse you! Honourae Dia Tem Corpulum Fen Toura… From now on anything you wear will be a size too small.”

“Yeah right!” Mallory snorted. “They forget to give you your dose at the looney bin?”

Dismissing the crazy old fool she spun around and trotted off, giving a toss of her blonde mane as she went. &#8216;The people they let in here!’ she wondered. Mallory didn’t even turn around on her journey to the dressing rooms. Had she done so she might have had a change of heart over her actions.

…seeing a woman’s eyes glow red will do that to you

&#8216;I can’t wait to see Kyle’s face when I show up in this!’ Mallory thought after gazing at her reflection. In the mirror a true beauty stared back. At 19 one could not believe how mature she looked. More than once she’d been mistaken for a college student. There were even two bars she could walk in regularly without being carded. Who could blame them? Mallory’s full ripe C-cup breasts, trim waist, and shapely ass didn’t belong on a 12th grader.

Unable to bear parting with her prize Mallory leaned out the door and told the attendant she was going to wear it out of the store. The salesgirl recognized her as a regular customer and gave the “ok” even offering a store bag for the clothes Mallory had been wearing. After one last appraisal over how the silky white cloth accentuated her figure she left the dressing room.

At the check-out counter a well fed girl looked jealously at Mallory’s dress. It took a few moments but finally the name came. &#8216;Omigod! That’s Tina!’ Mallory thought, surprised at the revelation. &#8216;What happened to her? She was so thin?”

“Here you go,” Mallory said, offering the tags and her charge card. “It’s a size 6.”

The girl accepted the tags knowing full well why the slender girl mentioned the size. Still, it was her job to treat the customers politely.

“It’s very pretty,” Tina replied, somehow managing a smile.

“You really think so?” Mallory asked, batting her eyes in feigned innocence.

“Yes I do.” said Tina, unfortunately having to acknowledge the truth.

“They might have another one back there if you’re interested.” A gleam formed in the petite blonde’s eye as she spoke. “Of course I don’t know if they come in a size 18.”

Tina’s smile became pasted on. “I’m a size 14.”

“Oh! I’m so sorry,” Lied Mallory, “It must be your uniform, white is very unflattering. You know how it makes your hips look so big” she said while running her hands down along the slight flare of her own slim ones.

“Thanks for the tip” Tina replied through clenched teeth. “Here’s your card.”

Mallory accepted the card and with one last look at the other girl’s waist she smirked and left the store. Once outside the young blonde was once again confronted with those of the male persuasion. She made the utmost of the opportunity instantly adopting a sensual sway of hips. In addition to the sway, Mallory put her feet down a bit harder than needed to give that certain jiggle to her pert breasts. (A trick learned from watching runway models)

The effort had immediate effect stopping many boys in their tracks. A few trailed along behind while others “discreetly” tracked her passing. Mallory milked it out making her way around the mall. For fun she’d stop suddenly or turn around to look at a window she’d passed. The result would be a flurry of activity as men frantically tried to look aloof or distracted by other things.

Mallory was debating making another circuit around when she got to the food court. Instantly she felt hungry. The sudden appearance of her hunger together with its intensity caught the young blonde off guard. Her feet stopped as if on their own accord. Even her tummy rumbled in anticipation.

“Well, I guess I could have a small snack,” she acknowledged, “something light anyway.”

Feeling especially attracted to a burger stand, Mallory ordered the Fan2000 burger. She didn’t know what that was, but, thought it was worth a try.

“You sure you want all that?” asked the boy behind the counter.

Mallory didn’t know whether the incredulous tone from him was from the item she ordered or his reaction to her breasts…the place he was currently staring at.

&#8216;Omigod that’s huge!’ she thought at the sight of the massive burger. With wide eyes she carried her tray to a nearby table. &#8216;There’s no way I’ll be able to eat this!’

She was wrong.

After the first bite she had to have more. It was as if her whole being had become consumed with appetite. Mallory actually felt the sides of her mouth strain as she tried to take in the multiple layers of beef, cheese, and bacon. Ketchup, mustard and mayo dripped down her hands and chin. Only as an afterthought did she think of the dress.

“The dress!” she shrieked, jumping to her feet.

Even without a mirror she was able to see the streaks of red and yellow covering the white material. With utter horror Mallory dashed to the restroom nearby. The women inside looked with surprise and worry at the frantic individual that dashed inside. They instantly left her be, exiting quickly.

Alone Mallory took in her reflection. The smooth tanned skin at her face was covered with the brightly colored condiments; so too was the dress. Unable to bear looking at it any longer she stripped off the garment and stood there in just her underwear. With a handful of towels she was able to easily remove the offending substances. The dress however wouldn’t be so easy.

Sometime later, and after several checks in the mirror to make sure the sauces were gone off her face, Mallory left the bathroom. At that point she had no desire for shopping, let alone being in the mall at all. With hurried steps she made her way quickly to the exit.

“It’s ruined! I just know it!” she cursed, while removing the dress from the hanger.

Mrs. Teague had done her best with her daughter’s new dress the night before and left it hanging in the laundry room. What she couldn’t understand was how the mall allowed young hooligans like that to hang around. 

“They should be ashamed of themselves spraying a helpless girl with mustard and ketchup like that,” she had said, talking to herself. “If it wasn’t for my little angel’s intervention I would’ve called security and reported the matter!” Mrs. Teague was so proud of her daughter’s willingness to forgive them that she let the issue drop; the idea that her daughter had lied to cover up her calorie-watching lapse never occurred to her.

At first glance everything looked alright. There were no signs of the stains and the material still looked new. &#8216;Wow mom, you really know your stuff!’ she thought in obvious admiration. It just begged her to try it on.

“Yikes! She shrank it!” cursed Mallory after giving one last tug on the zipper. She’d managed to get the blasted thing up, but the dress was so tight she could hardly breathe. A pinching under her arms was too much to put up with as well. In defeat, the distraught blonde shimmied out of the dress.

Unfortunately it wasn’t the only thing to not fit properly.

After abandoning the dress a favorite pair of cut-offs Mallory once again ran into trouble. Instead of the welcome pressure they normally exuded, the faded denim cut fiercely into her tummy.

“What the ... is going on?” her normally soft voice was tinged with bitterness.

The truth was she knew exactly what was going on. Or thought she did. 

“Oh why did I eat that stupid hamburger?”

Once again squirming out of her clothes, Mallory faced the closet. As she considered her choice her left hand unconsciously rubbed her tummy. Had she been paying more attention she would have noticed a newly deposited layer of fat. It wasn’t much, hardly noticeable to most people…but still it was there.

Eventually a pair of jeans left by Jennie was chosen along with a cute shortie blouse. The looser fit of both garments hid the results of her excesses while still showing the purity of her shape. A tug of the blouse brought it into position allowing a sexy peek of her navel. (Hopefully enough to catch the eyes of the boys yet escape the attention of the school’s “clothes Nazis.”)

After doing her hair and make-up Mallory gave one last inspection. Something didn’t look quite right with her face. Leaning closer failed to help. &#8216;It must be just my imagination’ she finally admitted. Satisfied that she’d done the best she could with the time she had, Mallory hiked up the loose jeans and headed down to breakfast.

Instead of her usual toasted bagel and juice a more substantial breakfast seemed in order. A large bowl of Cocoa Puffs, a glass of milk, four Pop Tarts and a day old Danish later, Mallory headed out the door. 

Arriving to school late meant parking in no man’s land at the far side of the lot. &#8216;Yikes, I must really be late’ she thought, grabbing her purse. Mallory didn’t want a tardy slip so she set off at a fat clip towards the awaiting glass doors of Miller High. Not even halfway there she started to get winded. 

&#8216;Am I getting sick?’ she wondered. At the door Mallory took a minute to catch her breath. It took longer than she expected. With a tug pulling up her loose jeans red faced Mallory entered the school.

…of course the jeans weren’t as loose as they were before

She knew she must be cutting it close by the empty hallways so once more broke into a run. By the barest of margins Mallory squeaked into first period.

“Running a marathon are we?” Mr. Compton asked with a smirk when the breathless teen burst into the room.

Mallory’s reply was lost to the bell. Feeling unusually embarrassed she made her way to the front of the room where the only open seats were left. Finally an open one was found and she plopped into it. Mallory sat there a second composing herself even though Mr. Compton had begun writing on the board.

By the end of the hour she had gotten back into the groove, following her teacher’s rapid pace with an equally rapid pace of her pen. So intent was she that the increasing tightness of her bra went unnoticed. Only subconsciously did she respond, with a distracted tugging of the binding garment. Her depth of concentration, however wasn’t enough to miss the bell. Of course the same couldn’t always be said for Mr. Compton.

Part 2

Mallory shoved the notes rudely into her bag and made for the lockers. If she was lucky Kyle would be waiting for her. She was so intent on meeting the boy she didn’t realize the jeans now fit quite well.

Kyle Landers was leaning against his girlfriend’s locker. He was wondering where she was, usually she was here by now. 

&#8216;Ah there she is!’ he thought excitedly. Mallory had just rounded the corner (rounded elsewhere too!) and was heading his way. Kyle watched in admiration as she approached. He thought everything about her was sexy. Even now, the way she was wiping something off the corner of her mouth seemed erotic.

Mallory turned the corner and saw Kyle leaning there like an Old Navy model. &#8216;He looks so hot!’ she thought with a flush…and a corresponding heart rate increase. Under his intense gaze she grew a little uncomfortable. Surreptitiously she made a few subtle checks to make sure everything was in order. Licking her lips brought about a taste of chocolate; she’d stopped by the vending machine to satisfy a sudden craving. Mallory quickly did a little swipe to make sure there wasn’t any left on her face.

“Hey” Kyle said, encircling her in his arms.

“Hey” she repeated, melting in his embrace.

The young man looked down into her eyes, drawn as ever into their icy blue depths. When she winked he smiled even more. Mallory smiled too highlighting cute dimples. Cute dimples? She’d never had dimples before. The realization brought a slight furrow to Kyle’s brow. It wasn’t one of concern or distaste, just one of surprise.

…as it turns out, not the only one either

A dawning awareness began to seep into his mind. &#8216;She’s gaining weight!’ Kyle discovered. At the revelation other things came to his attention. Besides the dimples Mallory’s whole face seemed chubbier…and it didn’t seem limited to her face either. Kyle’s powerful hands detected a softness to her waist, a definite softness that could be felt, caressed…grabbed? He fought the urge to do the last, though by a very small margin. One could only guess what a “thin” obsessed woman might do should he boyfriend step across that line. Kyle was actually shocked that she seemed so relaxed! He’d have thought she’d be wearing sweats and chugging Evian, not wearing snug revealing clothes as she was.

Ending their embrace proved extremely difficult for the young man. He just couldn’t get enough of her soft form. Still there were consolations. Namely he could get a better look at her figure. What a figure it was too! Kyle just couldn’t get over how he’d missed the gain in his girlfriend’s body. I mean if anyone should be aware of that it should be him, right? Just yesterday he could have sworn she was her usual skinny self and now…well now, WOW!

The short tight blouse she was wearing was pulled across her breasts. Those breasts! Kyle thought they must be D-cups instead of the firm C’s he was used to. The added mass seemed to have caused them to ride lower as well. Below those impressive mammaries (yes, he was able to look beyond them) the blouse was equally stressed.

&#8216;How did she do those up?’ he wondered at the sight of the puckered fabric and slightly gaping spaces between the buttons. Below the blouse the view was just as impressive. A small roll of tanned flesh pooched out above the tight waist of the jeans. Mallory’s tummy, forcing the undersized blouse upwards was proudly displaying her deepened belly button. Kyle felt himself getting aroused and had to cover his pants discretely before looking on.

Mallory saw the hungry look in her boyfriend’s eyes. Never before had she seen such an intensity on his face. Even though he was being obvious she let him openly ogle her. When she saw the sudden tent in his jeans, however she just couldn’t resist teasing him.

“Kyle Landers!” she spoke in mock aggravation, while adopting a suitable pose; hands on hips. “Are you…”

Mallory froze. 

There was something wrong, something very very wrong. Instead of finding slim waist and gentle flaring hips her hands had landed on a soft (and to her…massive) set of love handles. Mallory’s voice caught in her throat. With wide eyes her hands did a frantic…and dare I say erotic little dance inspecting her frame. When they encountered the small roll at her tummy she couldn’t take it any more and ran off to the locker room. Now it was Kyle’s turn to be speechless.

Mallory ran full out. Despite giving it her all she seemed to be going much slower than usual. Not only was she going slower, she seemed to be going in more than one direction at once. There was jiggling and swaying where there hadn’t been before, and in the places there had been jiggling and swaying there was a lot more of it! Mallory burst through the doors, good thing too because she didn’t have the energy to run any further.

Trudging over to one of the large mirrors gave her the shock of her life; she was fat. The size 12 jeans that had hung like a sack on her this morning…the very ones she’d teased her friend Jennie about so many times before now were stretched skin-tight on her. Above the jeans she was nearly bursting out of her blouse. Even her face looked fat. Plump cheeks were beet red from the exertion. &#8216;What the . . . I even have a double chin!’ she cursed internally…though only barely. Mallory was on the verge of screaming hysterically.

Suddenly it all made sense. “The curse! That fat old hag cursed me!”

&#8216;I gotta find her and have her remove it!’ she thought wildly. There was no way, however, that she’d be caught dead looking like this. In a panic Mallory began ransacking the lockers looking for anything that would cover her body. After about the ten millionth one she found it; Terra Jensen’s sweats.

Mallory wrinkled her nose at the thought of wearing another woman’s soiled clothing…especially from someone as fat as Terra. It was either those or go out with every roll and bulge visible. Mallory chose the sweats…

With much grunting and forcing she finally got the jeans down past her expanded hips. The buttons were hard to grasp and she actually ripped a couple out in her haste. The bra and panties were a definite relief to be rid of; the former pinched her boobs terribly and the second had been riding up like a thong. The plump blonde didn’t think her mood could have gotten worse but one look at the way her puffy breasts sagged when she removed the bra managed it. Avoiding the mirror altogether after that, she slipped on the sweats. The loose figure hiding fabric was a welcome relief. She even had to tie the drawstring tighter just to keep the bottoms up.

Mallory slinked out of the locker room. &#8216;I Made it!’ she thought happily, before a sudden jolt sent her into the wall.

“Watch it fatty!” Marsha Philips laughed at the insult.

Marsha, one of Mallory’s closest friends didn’t even recognize her. For that the newly heavy girl was eternally grateful. The relief over not being recognized overrode the nasty comments of her “friends.” It wasn’t until later in her car did she realize that was also a very bad thing too…

Mallory double parked at the mall, frankly she didn’t care if her car got towed. Throwing open the door, she struggled to her feet.

“Unnh!” she groaned at the unexpected effort.

By this time the cords she’d tied to hold the bottoms up had become too tight. Before entering the mall Mallory had to loosen them up. As she did so she was surprised how much less “extra” cord there was left. This revelation scared her into motion again as it was apparent that whatever had happened was still happening.

Her progress through the mall didn’t attract nearly so much attention as before…at least not positive attention. Once again Mallory had to endure snickers and looks of disgust…as well as one little brat asking her mom why the fat lady was in such a hurry.

Barely half way to the shop she’d last seen the woman who cursed her, Mallory had to yet again loosen the cords. By this time there was barely enough left to tie, so she didn’t bother…her wide hips were enough to keep them up anyway.

The heavy blonde’s pace was getting harder and harder to maintain. Not only was she puffing heavily now, her legs were rubbing together to a point she had to change the way she walked. Her gait resembled a slight wobble now.

Finally she reached the shop. Relief swept over her that she’d finally made it. That relief, however was short lived. The woman was not there. Mallory began looking down every isle hoping to find her…but she was nowhere to be found.

“Ma’am!” came an insistent voice from behind.

Mallory ignored it, after all nobody calls a 19 year old hottie ma’am. Of course she wasn’t the same girl she was yesterday.

“MA’AM!” The voice repeated, this time the insistence could not be ignored.

The heavy girl turned and faced the caller. To her surprise it was none other than Tina from before. She blushed profusely though as red as her face already was it didn’t really show.

Tina didn’t show any signs of recognition, however and continued on in a businesslike manner. “This is really awkward, but a customer yesterday paid me 100 bucks to let her know when a “friend” of hers came in.” Tina paused, looking strangely at Mallory then continued. “You’re a couple days early and…ahem, a bit heavier, but, I wonder if you were the one she wants.”

Before Mallory could process the information, let alone respond, Tina added, “She said you had a dress of hers…does that ring a bell?”

“Its her!” blurted Mallory. “I mean I’m me!”

A smile and a look of relief passed over the girl’s face when she realized she’d earned her hundred so soon and so easily.

“Oh good!” Tina smiled. I’ll give her a call now.

Time passed with near infinite slowness while Mallory waited for the woman to arrive. Pacing the floors was intolerable as she kept being confronted with the store’s countless mirrors. Even without her image the heavy girl couldn’t escape the changes. Rather than fall straight down, her girth now pushed her arms out. When she moved her arms the large roll of flesh that merged with her breasts would shift and bind. Just thinking of her breasts brought tears to her eyes. The once firm globes were long gone replaced with sagging udders that drooped out over her belly. Mallory’s new belly…no longer could she even think of it as a tummy…stuck out past her breasts.

“Is that really you?” came an unexpected voice from behind.

The heavy girl whirled around at the familiar sound, or at least she tried to. It was her! They were face to face once more. For the umpteenth time that day she’d lost her voice.

“Whatever possessed you to wear that?” Helga’s voice broke the momentary silence. “Didn’t you listen to the curse?”

“I…I…uhm…” mumbled Mallory.

Helga looked as utterly stunned as she sounded. “I expected you to show up in a few days with a few extra pounds and an apology….I never expected this!”

“Can…can you help me?” replied the heavy blonde.

The older woman’s face lost its incredulity. What replaced it was genuine sorrow. “I’m sorry dear, it isn’t reversible. I can stop it, but whatever changes have been made are quite permanent.”

“But why did you…?” Mallory stumbled.

Helga knew what was coming. “Like I said, all I though would happen is that you would put on a few pounds and…”

Now it was the younger girl’s turn to interrupt. “You call this a few pounds?!”

In truth it was about a hundred…

“If you had listened to the curse you would have understood that whatever clothing you wear will become one size too small. By switching to bigger and bigger clothing you grew bigger and bigger” answered Helga.

“What can we do?” Mallory asked pitifully.

Helga, though surprised, had run out of pity. “Well, you brought this on yourself. If you had asked for the dress yesterday instead of being so nasty I would have given it to you.” She paused, adopting a stern look. “And to answer your question, what we can do is get that dress back for my niece. I’m not doing a thing for you until that time.”

It was obvious she meant what she said.

While Mallory went to get the dress Helga went home and began searching through vast and mysterious sources for a way to cure Mallory. &#8216;well not cured entirely’ she thought wickedly &#8216;That girl’s going to have child bearing hips forever if I have any say.’ 

Several hours finally yielded results. 

“Ahhh, here it is!” Helga rejoiced. “I just knew kursemistrss.com would have it.”

The heavyset girl in the skintight sweats perked up at the positive sounding news. “You found a way for me to be thin again?” she asked.

Helga grinned “Not exactly my dear. What I found should at least buy us some time, and stop any pesky questions from popping up.”

The older woman went on to tell how there was a spell that would allow reality to adapt to the new changes. “You see, everyone will think you have been this way all along!”

“I don’t see where that’s a benefit.” said Mallory dejectedly.

“You don’t?” Helga asked. “What will your mother say when you go home? How about your friends, teachers, and doctor? What will they have to say?”

The woman had a point,. Mallory conceded after learning it was reversible. Together they set up the spell.

Unfortunately kursemistress had forgotten to mention a key step; Mallory and Helga were supposed to be standing inside the pentagram when they made the incantation…

An instant later… 

"That dress looks really cute," said the sales girl. 

Tina smiled at the compliment. In truth she'd felt really bad about having to wear a size 14, but that big girl really new how to accentuate a woman's curves. In addition to the dress Tina had bought a new pair of shoes and a matching purse after the girl's suggestion. 

"Thanks Mallory," she said, while picking up her purchases. 

"No problem," answered the heavyset blonde before taking another bite of her candy bar. 

Soon after the customer left, a young man strode in the store. It was obvious he came for a purpose... and it wasn't shopping. He immediately zeroed in on the sales girl giving her a big hug…though his hands didn't reach all the way around. Their eyes locked for a moment before they kissed. 

"Ummm… Snickers!" said Kyle when their lips separated. 

The END!


----------

